# November Photo of the Month 2022



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

This is my daughter on Bella, riding ahead of Rusty and I on a splendid autumn day.


----------



## Txshecat0423 (May 27, 2020)

Skip and me emerging from some pretty overgrown trails!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

It was very hard to choose the right picture, but here's my autumn unicorn 🦄


----------



## lovetolope (Nov 20, 2021)

Who doesn't enjoy a good ride down the dirt road?


----------



## LooneyTickAcres (Jun 23, 2015)

How about a snowy ride on the back of a Percheron? Gracie and I checking fences….


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Fall means .... riding past sunset!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Ruth McClure (10 mo ago)

Out checking water troughs with Dusty. 😊


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)




----------



## younghorsetrainer (5 mo ago)

I found a better picture 😅 😅
This is riding on a very tall hill with EVERYTHING in the distance can see for kilometeres around. Apparently Castillo liked the view too!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Enrollment period for November Photo of the Month 2022 is over. No new entries, please. The poll has been set up. Please vote! You can vote till December the 31st from now.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Our November Photo of the Month 2022 winner (4 votes) is... 📸 📷










...kewpalace.

@kewpalace, please stay tuned. You'll receive a Private Message regarding your prizes, within few next days.


----------

